# newbie collection



## adsefty (Oct 9, 2010)

hi everyone ..i just want to share few of my collection
SD 38-2 Kato DCC sound
















BLI NW2 paragon2
















local train CC201 basic engine from U18C and D 52 steam train


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Sweet...like the international mix...been after my DHL rep for one of those trucks for awhile.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome to the site.

Nice shots.....looking forward to more pictures of the whole layout.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice!

What's that black steam loco? Looks a bit like an F-something train from Australia that I saw on a train video with my kids.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

That looks like a great layout. I really like the UP SD38-2 :thumbsup:.


----------



## adsefty (Oct 9, 2010)

picture of my full small layout ...only a few pictures















































































sorry so many pictures because i dont know how to make atachment


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

No problem with so many pictures.

The Kentucky fried chicken one made me hungry. I have had any of that in a while. Mmmmmm...., finger licking good.

I like the night lights.:thumbsup:

Hey everyone is driving on the wrong side of the road!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Adsefty,

Excellent layout! The truck-stop and highway exit ramp is a unique touch. Well done, and thanks for sharing!

I think I see Big Ed driving his rig down that ramp!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I you look again TJ it looks more like a bus stop then a truck stop.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Dohhh! You're right.

I think I see Ralph Kramden driving down the ramp, then! (Do you think these young guys will know THAT one, Ed ?!?!?)

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## igmuska (Nov 21, 2009)

That looks great; the ramp focuses the perspective towards the town and bus stop. Magnetic


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

Great layout, I really like all the lighting. It adds a lot of realism to the layout.:thumbsup:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi ad, 

*Nice* lighting! :thumbsup:

I really like the yellow industrial equipment in the background.










Can you post a pic of that area?

Thanks,

Greg


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Dohhh! You're right.
> 
> I think I see Ralph Kramden driving down the ramp, then! (Do you think these young guys will know THAT one, Ed ?!?!?)
> 
> ...


One of these days Alice....POW! Right in the kisser.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sstlaure said:


> One of these days Alice....POW! Right in the kisser.


They still run the Honey Moon..er's The young whipper snappers should have seen them.

You don't see me driving there...they are all on the wrong side of the highway!


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

big ed said:


> They still run the Honey Moon..er's The young whipper snappers should have seen them.


I grew up with the Honeymooners. 

The Honeymooners


----------

